# Is Form 1229 required for child under 18 years of age



## venugopal_b (Sep 10, 2018)

Seniors,

Please let me know if I need to submit Form 1229 consent to grant an Australian visa for my 5-year-old son. My understanding is that it is required only for a child under the age of 18 not traveling with both parents or legal guardians.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1229.pdf


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

venugopal_b said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Please let me know if I need to submit Form 1229 consent to grant an Australian visa for my 5-year-old son. My understanding is that it is required only for a child under the age of 18 not traveling with both parents or legal guardians.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1229.pdf


That is my understanding too. 

It is also not required if only one parent has custody and is the only one travelling (as per the forms instructions).


----------



## sunshineseeker5001 (Jan 4, 2022)

venugopal_b said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Please let me know if I need to submit Form 1229 consent to grant an Australian visa for my 5-year-old son. My understanding is that it is required only for a child under the age of 18 not traveling with both parents or legal guardians.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1229.pdf


hi, I am wondering about the same thing, could you please let me know what happened in your case.It is showing up as a required document, but when I read the guidance, it does not seem to e applicable. On the drop down box it gives you option to upload other documents, may be a marriage certificate would do?


----------



## pschitkara (Jun 28, 2017)

sunshineseeker5001 said:


> hi, I am wondering about the same thing, could you please let me know what happened in your case.It is showing up as a required document, but when I read the guidance, it does not seem to e applicable. On the drop down box it gives you option to upload other documents, may be a marriage certificate would do?


Any Update ??


----------



## sunshineseeker5001 (Jan 4, 2022)

Form not required if both biological parents travelling with child.


----------



## jaxxx123 (11 mo ago)

For my 491 visa application, Form 1229 is marked as a "required document", and it is also mentioned that "failure to attach any document will cause delay in processing". Is it OK to just fill out the form, if there is a chance that it will speed up the processing?


----------



## MaryNie (3 mo ago)

We have the same problem. We need to attach it but both parents are applying for the visa. 
What did you end up doing @jaxxx123? Any advice?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

MaryNie said:


> We have the same problem. We need to attach it but both parents are applying for the visa.
> What did you end up doing @jaxxx123? Any advice?


What is the big deal in filling up a form and attaching it? Shouldn't be a big issue and if the form asks for it, please do it.


----------



## VKaur (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I have the same problem. Both the parents are travelling, and it is still asking for 1229. I'm going to fill and attach it anyways. However, can anyone please share how you upload it? By *filling it out and Signing it online or taking a print, signing it and then scanning and uploading*?


----------



## ਕਨਵ ਸ਼ਰਮਾ (2 mo ago)

There is no problem…it’s just a form.
Yeah… submitted the same….don’t need to take print out…u can if you want to…..I completed the form online and signed online as well…there are tools available 
Cheers


----------



## VKaur (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much for the prompt reply Mr. Kanav. I will do the same.


----------

